# Tying Jigs - patterns, materials, and colors



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi

Last year I bought a fly tying vice, quality 1/64 and 1/32 oz painted jig heads, and a whole bunch of assorted colors of maribou feathers.

I'm ready to start tying but don't know what to tie... I hear a lot of people use mini foo's but I'm unsure how to tie them. I do know how to tie fluffy maribou jigs by palmering the feather but I"m not sure if they are very effective in the tribs.

Questions for all Jig tiers:

-What are your favorite patterns and colors?
-What material do you use for the body?
-How do you tie a mini foo? Note: I keep trying to just lay a couple of feathers and tie it onto the jig head. It never looks like the mini foos I have. What part of the feather do you use? how many feathers?
-Lindy little nippers don't seem to have the quill part of the feather. How do you achieve this look?
-Do the big fluffy Jig patterns work well in Erie tribs? Here is an example of what I mean by fluffy http://shop.firstbitejigs.com/Steelhead-Schlappen_c6.htm

Answers to any or all questions would be apprciated! I have everything I need but I don't know if low profile and delicate -or- big and fluffy is best. And I don't know how to tie the former

Thanks for the help!


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

minifoos are dyed deer hair.little nippers same.i like marabou because it pulsates under water.i always tie a little flash in also.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I fly fish so I am not a jig person but black wooly buggers work for me and they are made of chenille, crystal flash and marabou so I don't see why black wouldn't work. I would say try the basics like white, olive and black and some steelie colors like chartreuse or pink something.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

I always use maribou materials to make jigs. I have had alot of success with black and orange painted head with flash tied in. White is always a good color to tie. I have some plain grey jig heads with white and flash and a little black tied in on the top using red thread to tie it all, kindof like a bleeding minnow look. Pink, orange, chartreuse, purple and some darker colors even brown and olive. I usually tie the darker colors such as the brown and olive with either white or grey. Rarely do I tie a jig with out some sort of flash. 

To get rid of the quill I just trim it down to the very tip of the quill and tie that on to the jig. I tie all different sizes big fluffy and evem simple and small. It all depends on the situation or what the fish are going for. 

Have fun with it I have had success with color combos I didn't really think would work but it did when nothing else worked. 

Tie some creative patterns and tie some simple ones. 

I hope this helps you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tying jigs is a great way to relax and be alone. Gander Mountain has a good selection of micro jig heads. I have a cd book full of my own jigs. From mild to wild, ya never know what they will bite on a particular day. Make at least 2 of each color combo you choose, that way if you got the hot jig color combo of the day and it gets snagged or breaks off ya still got another. Keep track of what color and time of day, and water level, and clarity if the jig is hot on the river. During the cold nasty winter days, you can find me chillin with a 6 pack tying jigs


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I'm about to make some for (hopefully) next weekend.

Anyone care to post some pics of their creations? I will do like wise once I get some made


----------



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought I'd get us started. Here are my materials. I bought them last year but never got around to using it:

I just realized that some of what I thought was marabou is actually schlappen. I think they will both work, because they look similar and feel similar. Anyone use schlappen for jigs?

And here are the jig heads I bought. I bought them because they seemed to have the best hook and also the hook holes are already clear.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

These are just a sample from my box. As you see the 3rd one (black/orange head) has been through its fair share of chrome.

The 6th is a unique tie I tried out thinking I would have very little success. But turns out it "shines" when others dont. I just tied up a bunch of strands of flashabou with flash chenile by the head. 

Im in the process now of tying up more whites and chartreuse bc last weekend they were all chewed up and the hooks were bent up.

Like i said before be creative you never know what will be hot any givin day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

fisherman4life42, looks like those jigs have seen some use...:B... Thanks for sharing!

Here a 4 that I just tied. I did not palmer these. Just laid the fluffy part of 2 feathers onto the jig head and tied them on. I did two pink and black. 1with crystal flash on top and 1 with crystal flash in the middle of the 2 feathers. Hope these catch fish. I'd eat them lol...

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated (length OK?, not fluffy enough?, too fluffy?, etc) . Many thanks.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Those look good. 

usually after they dry I usually tie them to a foot of line and test them in a clear cup to see the action. If I like it I add it to the box if not I fix it.

Sounds dorky but that's the only way I can be sure and have confidence.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

